# Inside corner tool



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I was wondering...Does anyone use a inside corner tool sometimes called a butterfly? Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've got one, but don't care for it.

Just faster for me to use a 6" knife.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Not a big fan . But some guys just use that and love it . We just use 6" knife for inside corners .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've tried them, but couldn't do it. i set with a 4" knife


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I use one some , but like a 6" knife most of the time.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can get it done with my 6 it's the knife I carry in my back pocket. The round sides are idea for that.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll use inside corner tools of I'm in a hurry. It's really easy to mess up a corner until you get used to using them.

Any other question?


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

It seems like most pro's dont use them. Maybe they are a diy tool. I was thinking of rounding the corners on a 4 or 6'' knife. Less chance of cutting the paper.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I always use it to set tape, I like how it floats out the corner. I will follow up with a 4" to clean corners.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Crap!... I'm using diy tools!

3" to set the tape, 4" to finish.. 2 passes and done


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe to set tape, but a 6" knife to finish. And a few employees can only use the corner tool to set tape. They don't necessarily do the finishing.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Sometimes to set tape and it's nearby.... sorta good question.... not sure which I really prefer... of course, I hold the World's Record as the slowest taper/finisher...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> Crap!... I'm using diy tools!
> 
> 3" to set the tape, 4" to finish.. 2 passes and done


TWO PASSES... No wonder I always have to use a heavy knock down texture..


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Used to set the tape with one, works great. It's all corner rollers now.

But you'll never get a square finished inside corner with one..... IMO.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Sometimes to set tape and it's nearby.... sorta good question.... not sure which I really prefer... of course, I hold the World's Record as the slowest taper/finisher...


No you don't.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I can be almost as quick as my rocker when I have been doing it frequently and as slow as a rookie when its been awhile.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tom M said:


> I can be almost as quick as my rocker when I have been doing it frequently and as slow as a rookie when its been awhile.


Ain't that the truth. Over 50 don't help much either.:wheelchair:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Ain't that the truth. Over 50 don't help much either.:wheelchair:


Hey Paulie..... You're a young pup...:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hey Paulie..... You're a young pup...:thumbsup:


Damn proud.

Pretty smart too.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Apologize to the poster for derailing your thread. You probably don't know me but derailing threads was my specialty back in the day here.

As stated, the corner trowel is great for setting tape. However it's a pain to hold on to and set down anywhere due to the shape. 

There are generally two sizes also. The smaller size is great for getting in the 3 ways but the larger variety is better for feathering out the majority of the runs IMO.

When you start talking about finishing with one is a different story. By design the tool will take off too much in the corner the more you press in while adding more just outside the tape edge giving a finished inside corner that resembles the middle of a open book...... kinda. :blink:

Anyways, I always had a couple when I finished by hand for setting tape before corner rollers and angle boxes.

Just my .02.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BTE's corner tool.

Tom


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Bte ?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Better Than Ever


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Sometimes to set tape and it's nearby.... sorta good question.... not sure which I really prefer... of course, I hold the World's Record as the slowest taper/finisher...


I believe I hold that record as well as worst.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I believe I hold that record as well as worst.


All I can say:

TGFTThankGodForTexture


Best...Merry-Xmas


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

Have seen em made with adjustable keys in the center to increase or decrease the desired angle.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Bedding tape NEVER. 

On occasion I'll use for filling if there is a lot of long runs. Need a good strong span between your thumb and pinky finger to hold those knives tight at the outsides. IF you don't, you need a power sander (frequently called the idiot stick) to fix them.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Texas Wax said:


> Bedding tape NEVER.
> 
> On occasion I'll use for filling if there is a lot of long runs. Need a good strong span between your thumb and pinky finger to hold those knives tight at the outsides. IF you don't, you need a power sander (frequently called the idiot stick) to fix them.


Hmmm. Corner tools must work different in Texas. 
Your a better man than me if you can make them work on fill coat. :thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

mike d. said:


> It seems like most pro's dont use them. Maybe they are a diy tool.


I've never seen one of these ever work successfully in practice. It's almost like one of those "why didn't I think of that" gimmicks that every inexperienced drywaller/handyman buys at least once. 

I think that they purposely put that on the corner of the aisle at Home Depot along with the plastic knives, because they know someone will walk by and say, "Ooooh! I need that!" But never successfully use it.
:no:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm with ya. LOL.

Also I've never bought but used a outside corner tool once. :confused1:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> I've never seen one of these ever work successfully in practice. It's almost like one of those "why didn't I think of that" gimmicks that every inexperienced drywaller/handyman buys at least once.
> 
> I think that they purposely put that on the corner of the aisle at Home Depot along with the plastic knives, because they know someone will walk by and say, "Ooooh! I need that!" But never successfully use it.
> :no:


Had a out of work union drywaller, up in Wisconsin, work for me. He kicked it out with a corner knife... His old man was my finish carpenter. Dam I learned a lot about taping from those boys. LOL It is an acquired feel using the corner knifes. Takes some practice and getting the mud just right helps. Not the tool I reach for because it's easy - it can save some serious time if it's a full room or more. You don't have to fill corners one side at a time or dink with not plowing into the wet side. 

Have a room addition starting - I'll pull it out & try to get some pics


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I'm with ya. LOL.
> 
> Also I've never bought but used a outside corner tool once. :confused1:


A clincher? LOL those are DIY too:laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Texas Wax said:


> Had a out of work union drywaller, up in Wisconsin, work for me. He kicked it out with a corner knife... His old man was my finish carpenter. Dam I learned a lot about taping from those boys. LOL It is an acquired feel using the corner knifes. Takes some practice and getting the mud just right helps. Not the tool I reach for because it's easy - it can save some serious time if it's a full room or more. You don't have to fill corners one side at a time or dink with not plowing into the wet side.
> 
> Have a room addition starting - I'll pull it out & try to get some pics


Do a u tube.

Everybody here thought mine were the best........


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've used my corner tool. But it can work good for bedding with some practice.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> It's been a long time since I've used my corner tool. But it can work good for bedding with some practice.




Hey Mixy!!

Long time no see.

I'm down with the bedding part. I think it works because your on top of the rock and the pressure used doesn't matter. Further changing the angle when applying (which is unavoidable) doesn't matter either.

It all matters when adding a coat and getting a consistent thickness.

.02


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Everybody here thought mine were the best........


Have link?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

It's best I stay out of this one!:whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

blacktop said:


> It's best I stay out of this one!:whistling


Too late.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Too late.


Your right...I tried the butter fly a few times . Not my thing .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ-XqzlKj8o


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> It's best I stay out of this one!:whistling


Have at it!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll just mention you can buy corner trowels at the same time from the same manufacturer, and one may be useless. I tend to use them two handed. Bed and coat, one for bedding and one for coating.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

blacktop said:


> That's not true...
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/moore-1942


I don't know about that.....http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/hot-mud-residue-3300/#post60482

Too much love for fuzzy animals for my taste.

By the way, sorry for hijacking this thread...... back to corner trowels.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Nice. I have a Hyde wool corner roller and pan.
> Works great. I picked it up at SW on the 75% off table. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...ck-Wool.html?gclid=CNOtrv3YxrsCFUMV7AodviQAhA


I bought one of those..Couldn't do much with it , just too big..Here's what I use mixalot.. http://www.tswfast.com/product/corner-rollers/RGCR3 

They make em in a 5'' too...Not sure why.:blink:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I don't know about that.....http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/hot-mud-residue-3300/#post60482
> 
> Too much love for fuzzy animals for my taste.
> 
> By the way, sorry for hijacking this thread...... back to corner trowels.


peter gabriel !!! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just what I am used to, can do it pretty quick and easy and it always comes out nice and tight. Always have a 6" in my back pocket.


Like Capt sheetrock would say ''there's no wrong way to do it right''


I really need to use that multi quote button more often:laughing: I just always forget it's there.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

....


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Sir Mixey..... I'm not kidding.... how the he11 do you use that thing?
> 
> (I think I've seen it in some store sometime, but thought it was some stupid a$$ paint roller for corners)
> 
> ...


Here's Moore's rendition of how it's done. :thumbup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ya know, if I was still hand taping and finishing I would invest in a inside corner roller if I had to do it over again. So much easier and faster with a very small $ amount.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here's Moore's rendition of how it's done. :thumbup:


Thanks Mixey...... Just had never see that before...Looks handy...

Merry X-mas


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Thanks Mixey...... Just had never see that before...Looks handy...
> 
> Merry X-mas


When I first started in the trade we used a masons brush cut on an angle to load the mud on .


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

blacktop said:


> When I first started in the trade we used a masons brush cut on an angle to load the mud on .


When I tried it awhile back the roller would stop rolling and create a "light " area. 

Thought it would work out but tape ended up bubbling. That was my first and last.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Paulie said:


> When I tried it awhile back the roller would stop rolling and create a "light " area.
> 
> Thought it would work out but tape ended up bubbling. That was my first and last.


Trim the wool around the handle bend. with a pair of scissors .[that make sense?] The wool Is getting caught up at the bend . Like any hand tool a good breaking in is needed till ya get it working the way ya want... When trimming be careful not to cut the string that holds the wool to the spool .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I use this then pick the corners by hand

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BQpXk5ScQrg


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Trim the wool around the handle bend. with a pair of scissors .[that make sense?] The wool Is getting caught up at the bend . Like any hand tool a good breaking in is needed till ya get it working the way ya want... When trimming be careful not to cut the string that holds the wool to the spool .


Thanks but them days are over. Good tips tho for the lurkers who frequent this establishment.

Still can't find one video of us taping..... could be a late night delete issue. 

I had an idea bouncing around in my head for awhile about taping three ways. I'll pm you to see if you've ever run across such a animal.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I use this then pick the corners by hand
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BQpXk5ScQrg


Same here.:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I use this then pick the corners by hand
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BQpXk5ScQrg


that's chris!! lol!!! SNAKE RIVER!!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> that's chris!! lol!!! SNAKE RIVER!!!


 Really, I just googled it for an example, thanks Chris! Whoever you are


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Really, I just googled it for an example, thanks Chris! Whoever you are


iDAHO ...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I never do big enough jobs by myself to justify a box. If it's big enough, I just call my drywaller. Have always wanted to play with them though.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Different world and learning curve.

Don't make the mistake I did and buy one at a time if you ever think about it. Turns out once you start with a box/corner you can't finish by hand.

Never said I was the brightest light bulb in the pack.


----------

